# Ratings bugged?



## delijoe (May 6, 2016)

I can see my rating changing but the number of rated trips and 5 star trips is not increasing as of yesterday and today it's doing the same thing.

Nevermind the issue of so many non rates that makes the small amount of lower ratings more significant.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Was wondering the same thing. The amount of 5 star ratings has not changed for me, neither has my rating. But I have 2 new compliments??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

delijoe said:


> I can see my rating changing but the number of rated trips and 5 star trips is not increasing as of yesterday and today it's doing the same thing.
> 
> Nevermind the issue of so many non rates that makes the small amount of lower ratings more significant.


Uber makes stuff up !


----------



## Matt82 (Jul 1, 2016)

May be they won't update the rating immediately from now on. Lol whenever my rating goes down , I go trip history edit my rating to those customers who I suspect giving me one star


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I received ZERO ratings this weekend. I think ratings are bugged, it's impossible to have ZERO in a weekend, never happened before!

I even got a report for safety, lol, but no new star ratings.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I agree the ratings must be bugged. I haven't gotten a single rating in 2 days despite completing 30+ trips.

I got 1 badge for good conversation. Can you leave a badge without leaving a 5 star rating?


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Last 2 days 2 compliments and NO five star trips in 20 trips! Something may be wrong with the ratings update


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Matt82 said:


> May be they won't update the rating immediately from now on. Lol whenever my rating goes down , I go trip history edit my rating to those customers who I suspect giving me one star


I used to do that and it backfired



Okphillip said:


> Last 2 days 2 compliments and NO five star trips in 20 trips! Something may be wrong with the ratings update


It's a the change in the rider app. Riders are no longer prompted to rate the driver


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I used to do that and it backfired


How did it backfire?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> How did it backfire?


Because the person I gave the 1 star to was the wrong person. So that person ended up changing his rating to 1. You should only do it if you are absolutely sure that the person you are doing it to gave you the 1.


----------



## Matt82 (Jul 1, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Because the person I gave the 1 star to was the wrong person. So that person ended up changing his rating to 1. You should only do it if you are absolutely sure that the person you are doing it to gave you the 1.


Uh I didn't know that..can riders change their ratings to us as well? I thought riders never see their own ratings at the rider app.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

30+ rides this weekend, 1 badge, 1 comment but 0 ratings... wow this system is broken even more than before


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Matt82 said:


> Uh I didn't know that..can riders change their ratings to us as well? I thought riders never see their own ratings at the rider app.


They can if they want to know. Its not easy to access but you've gotta remember you're dealing with many millennial that care about how many twitter followers and facebook likes they have.


----------



## Maaz (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes, I started similar thread below "5-star trips count". It's not mathematically possible I didn't get any ratings all weekend because my overall rating was regularly updating, increasing most of the time while my 5-star trips count remained the same. Based on my observations, I estimate I got approximately 10 more 5-star trips (and 2 4-star trips) that are being counted in the overall rating and I got another badge but the number of 5-star trips stayed the same.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

delijoe said:


> I can see my rating changing but the number of rated trips and 5 star trips is not increasing as of yesterday and today it's doing the same thing.
> 
> Nevermind the issue of so many non rates that makes the small amount of lower ratings more significant.


Same here! I recently upgraded my interior lighting and what nto, got tons of compliments and quite a few "deifntely getting 5 stars" verbal comments this week, my rating went up a bit, but no new 5 stars, no compliments or badges


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

No ratings changes for me in nearly a week. I figure some kind of Uber bowel obstruction.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i emailed in asking if there was a glitch because i havent seen any changes in over 4 days and got a canned response telling me where my rating stands among others in the city and that by the looks of my account riders like riding with me.

reading is not fundamental at uber.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

The 3's and 4's trips are gonna really start hurtin' if we are not getting the 5's! I've gotten NO 5 star trips in the last 30 trips but my ratting dropped .01! Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

I drove in Tally (Florida State U) Friday, Sat and Sun and my 5-star rides, acceptance rate and cancellation rate haven't updated.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My rating improved from 4.78 to 4.79 last night and I got no 5 star ratings.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Same here, my rating dropped .01 but no new ratings showing. I took a ton of surge so I'm sure someone was taking it out on me


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I received a new badge, but no change in ratings and no new 5 stars


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

I came here to start a similar thread. My average has gone down from 4.87 to 4.83. It looks like I have gotten a new 4 star and a new 1 star (and absolutely nothing in my trips that warrented that). But I have gotten no 5 star ratings and my number of rated trips has remained the same for days, hasnt changed even as I got those two low ratings and two badges.

Is it possible to leave a badge w no rating?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

My rating increased from 4.78 to 4.79 overnight but the 5 star ratings did not change. The only way for that to happen is if uber is removing low ratings. Something is definitely going on!


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i must have hit the magic number of replies because i finally got someone who understands english.. the rep said tech is aware of the issue and is currently working on it. so maybe in 6 months it will be fixed


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Matt82 said:


> Uh I didn't know that..can riders change their ratings to us as well? I thought riders never see their own ratings at the rider app.


Yes they can see it their rating, its 2 or 3 steps but it's easy enough. Yes they can change the rating they gave.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

This week I've gotten 6 compliments and my rating increased from 4.89 to 4.90 all WITH NO 5 STAR TRIPS! (Total rated trips stuck on 202 for 1 week)


----------



## Maaz (Feb 25, 2017)

I think they just fixed it. When I launched the app now I got some stuff to agree to transport service animals if necessary and then when I checked my ratings, the number of 5-star trips jumped from 34 to 47.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Maaz said:


> I think they just fixed it. When I launched the app now I got some stuff to agree to transport service animals if necessary and then when I checked my ratings, the number of 5-star trips jumped from 34 to 47.


Woo hoo! Yes they fixed it. I accumulated 9 more 5 star ratings and my rating went from 4.78 to 4.79! I'm going to celebrate.


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

I got some more 5 stars but they didnt improve my average. Apparently that 1 star i got was legit. Gah.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

21 new 5 star ratings and my average didn't move at all.

Don't know if the average is unchanged or just broken like the total was.


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> 21 new 5 star ratings and my average didn't move at all.
> 
> Don't know if the average is unchanged or just broken like the total was.


Do you have over 500 rated trips? If so, then your 21 newest ratings just replace the 21 oldest ratings from your last 500 rated trips which are used to compute your average. If 21 older 5 star ratings are replaced with 21 new 5 star ratings then your overall average rating remains unchanged.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

its like a baseball average, once you hit 4-500 at-bats the overall number isnt changing much


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its back now where everyone is rating, preferred it when no one rated...........LOL................it was actually better because the mad people who down rate don't see the rating screen..........and if they find it later they arent mad anymore, ow its back to normal, everyone rates and people downrate


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I got 10 new 5 stars over night last night too.

Remember people, if you have over 500 rated trips, then every new 5 star does not change your overall rating UNLESS that 500th rating was less than 5 stars.

Otherwise, if you get a new 5 star rating and the 500th rating was also a 5 star, your average rating in the last 500 rated trips won't change. The only time it changes is if you get a new 5 star rating and the 500th rating that got dropped at the end was a 1-4 star.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Is it me or is the complaint page out of wack? Cause I'm getting like 2 a week and my driving style hasn't changed much.


----------

